# Bahnhof Breitenfurt – Ost



## CJM (Feb 15, 2011)

Hello everyone.

I had decided that when I retired I would build an around-the-wall N scale layout and to this end amassed a collection of N scale stock and track. However, best laid plans, etc. - I visited a local model railway expo and fell in love with a Z scale layout a friend of mine was showing. So, N was put on the back burner and I decided to build a Z scale layout for exhibition purposes and to gain experience.

Bahnhof Breitenfurt – Ost is a small mainline station located somewhere in Bavaria back in the early 1900's. The station not only serves through trains but also acts as the terminus for commuter traffic. In addition a small branch line wends its weary way up steep gradients into the hinterland. The station boasts a rudimentary freight yard and a small (partly static) loco servicing facility.

So, this is my first attempt at railway modelling and I am fairly pleased with the results. I have an on-line diary which has lots of photographs (also photos of most of the locos and some of the rolling stock that I own or have owned in the past). SO, if you are interested, click on the link in my sig below and enjoy.

With best wishes to all,
Chris.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Welcome to the forum, why not post a couple of "teaser" pictures here?


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

hi and welcome. it seems that for some reason the pictures you attached are not showing up. i mean you wouldn't post something like this without pictures, right ?


----------



## concretepumper (Jan 2, 2011)

Welcome to the board! Nice work there. I was looking at the wiring on your layout, Wow is all I can say! Great job.


----------



## CJM (Feb 15, 2011)

Hi John.


gunrunnerjohn said:


> Welcome to the forum, why not post a couple of "teaser" pictures here?


No problems.

The first picture is one of my favourites and was taken during preparation for an expo last September. It's a bit fuzzy because I had to reduce the size. The full size image is on my website: click here.









The second picture was taken at the 2010 Elgin Modelfair. It has been cut down a bit from the original but is none the worse for that. Since then quite a lot of traffic has been added as well as a few people. The traffic, nearly all horse drawn, can be seen on my website (see my sig below.)


----------



## novice (Feb 2, 2011)

Very nice - did you draw the backdrop?

I love the look with the lights on.


----------



## CJM (Feb 15, 2011)

Hello again. I will try to answer your comments.

John. You have a couple of pictures as you will have seen.

Anton. I am on a few forums and one thing that bugs me is people who post loads and loads of pictures as they take an age to download and then people quote in their replies so they have to download again, and again, and again... So I usually post links to my website (from which my two pictures are taken). There is a link in my signature that takes you to the most recent page of my 'diary'. The diary goes back almost to the beginning of construction.

Concretepumper. It is pretty awesome. Like Topsy it just grew and grew. Part of the problem is that I didn't get the matrix idea until half the layout had been wired.

CJM. Oh, that's me. (Old age kicking in.)

Novice. The background was painted for me by an artist friend. I just love it. The only problem is that my photos never do it justice. Yes, I love the lights too. They are all run under voltage to get the real yellow effect. Just a pity that there are no locos. BTW, there are quite a few night-time images on my website. Just click on "My Layout" below and click on 2010 and go to September 7th.

Thanks guys for all your comments.

Best wishes,
Chris.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Chris,

Bravo! Your layout is just bustling with activity and action. Very inviting, and very nicely done. Thanks for sharing!

TJ


----------



## CJM (Feb 15, 2011)

Thanks TJ.

Rhode Island, eh! Brings back memories of my first trip to the US. Stayed in Newport and attended a course at what I believe is now called NUWC. Still got my photos from teh area.

Best wishes,
Chris.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Come on back! I'll treat you to a burger at the Black Pearl!

TJ


----------



## CJM (Feb 15, 2011)

Hello again. Here's a bit more about Breitenfurt – Ost.

The first time I really ran the railway (at the Inverness exhibition), even though there were only two tracks at the rear of the layout, there was a constant stream of side swipes and rear-enders. Something had to be done. The solution was to have a simple route selection system that would guarantee automatic route and power routing selection at the push of a single button. This was to be realised using diode matrices to set the route and signal(s) and diodes to route the power to the appropriate track sections. Some interim circuits are shown on my website in the 2009 diary. The system works well most of the time. However, the dual direction track (Gleis 2) through the centre of the station requires a reset after use. If this does not happen the outer and inner ovals get linked with strange results. When that happens the system has to be "re-booted". The only solution to this problem woudl be a much more complex logic circuit. Maybe I'll get round to it one day.

So, to run a train from the hidden sidings back to the hidden sidings (yard) the following process applies.

To take a train from Yard track 5 via the down main, using Gleis 1 (the outer track in teh station) and back to yard track 6, set up the route by selecting the buttons to 1) set up the route from the yard to the down main east, 2) set up the route into the station, clearing the down home signal, 3) set up the route out of the station to the down main west and 4) set up the route from the down main back to track 6 of the yard. Finally, as the yard does not have automatic power distribution, set the required switches to controller 1 and apply power. If the train is to stop in the station, steps 3 and 4 would wait until it is ready to pull out on to the main line again. It sounds complicated but, in reality, it becomes second nature until one is distracted by talking to someone.

A quick word about signals. The German railways, unlike the British, use speed signalling. Stop signals can have three aspects: Hp0 (single horizontal arm) = Stop, Hp1 (single raised arm) = Go at up to maximum permitted speed and Hp2 (two raised arms) = Go at up to 40kph. Unfortunately, Viessmann a Hp0/Hp1/Hp2 signal in Z scale so the two station entry signals are not technically correct. Shame.

Any questions, just ask.

All the best,
Chris.


----------



## kursplat (Dec 8, 2010)

very nice work. i love the aerial view of the layout with the fiddle yard


----------



## CJM (Feb 15, 2011)

Thanks Kursplat. I have a later aerial view which I must upload as it includes some of the vehicles that were added. Theese photos never include the signal box as currently it is detachable. I have a new kit waiting to be constructed and fitted with lighting.

Best wishes,
Chris.


----------



## CJM (Feb 15, 2011)

Sorry, posted in error. So, here's a picture as compensation.








Chris.


----------



## CJM (Feb 15, 2011)

Dear Friends,

Well, I have been slowly sorting a load of dead links to my website, either by reinstating the missing pages/images, auto-redirecting or putting a dummy message there. Can't really complain as I deep link to other sites, but it is most annoying. I even went back and amended some of my earlier posts on some forums but some could not be edited.

I've added a few photos of people and things are looking good (not necessarily the photos' quality though). Enjoy.

All the best,
Chris.


----------



## CJM (Feb 15, 2011)

Dear Friends,

This morning I received some 50 passenger figures, including a few children, from Trafofuchs and have put up a couple of photos on my website (http://trains.manvell.org.uk/ and click on the trackplan to see them). I also bought a Railex Z scale Bavarian PtL 2/2 (Glaskasten) which can be found on my Epoch 1 Z scale locos page under the class ID. At just over 3cm long it's a sweet little thing (and a lot more robust than the N scale equivalent)! Do have a look.

Next step is to turn the layout round so that I can start testing all the wiring and the trains. I had hoped to have a footbridge on the station but, after having built built the pillars, I picked them up yesterday and they disintegrated. So plastic cement doesn't work with Märklin plastic kits. I will have another go after the exhibition using Superglue. If that doesn't work I don't know what I will do. (MEK didn't work either.)

With best wishes,
Chris.


----------



## CJM (Feb 15, 2011)

Dear Friends,

Last weekend's exhibition went pretty well. I had to retire a couple of G8.1s fairly early on but the remaining one worked fine with 12 2-axle wagons with few problems in spite of my poor track-laying. In spite of the baseboard being on a slope one of my pacifics (S 3/6) happily managed 7 coaches. (The most I have ever managed was 9 Bavarian 4-axle coaches.) I wonder if I could do better with a few drops of oil around the rolling stock; nine would be most impressive. There were many positive comments and the kids were fascinated by the branch line even though I only had one train on it this time. Got to find a way to stop them coming round the back to look though.

One thing that went down well was the "Spot the ..." activity that I initiated after one child spotted all the birds unprompted. So we had spot the birds/sheep/climbers. Some kids were really good at it while others had to be prompted almost to the item itself! Maybe I should do this more often.

Anyway, I am delighted to tell you that eight photos are up on my site at http://trains.manvell.org.uk/exhibitions/20110326-Moray/ . Do have a look. The rest of the layouts will start coming next week.

With best wishes,
Chris.


----------



## kursplat (Dec 8, 2010)

looks great. i really like the area around the turn table


----------



## CJM (Feb 15, 2011)

Thanks for the comment. Yes, that is my favourite as well. It;s is a good place to show off some interesting locos. And the kids love the turntable!

Best wishes,
Chris.


----------



## CJM (Feb 15, 2011)

Dear Friends,

My Moray MRG exhibition page is now complete, so you can see what the other exhibitors were showing. Enjoy.

http://trains.manvell.org.uk/exhibitions/20110326-Moray/

With best wishes,
Chris.


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

Very cool pics. Thanks for sharing


----------



## CJM (Feb 15, 2011)

Dear Friends,

At last, I have finished building a footbridge across the station. I'm just hoping that all the steam locos have enough clearance (3mm = 660cm) under it. Anyway, it's all there on my website. It's another small step towards finishing the layout.

One obvious problem, very obvious in the photos, was the excessive use of plastic cement. It looks a right mess. I've been told I should have used a toothpick to apply the glue and not used it straight from the tube on the bottle. Too late for the bridge but I will try it in the future, or just use MEK it it is appropriate. Mind you, not having binocular vision doesn't help either.

With best wishes,
Chris.


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

Be REAL careful with MEK. That's nasty stuff. Make sure you're in a well ventilated area and use a respirator.

Can you repaint to cover the glue discoloration? Even hand painted with a thin tip brush might knock the glossiness of the glue down. Walkway bridge looks great.


----------



## CJM (Feb 15, 2011)

Hi Scott. Thanks for the response.

In case anyone hasn't read it:
*Methyl Ethyl Keytone*
*Potential Acute Health Effects:*
Hazardous in case of skin contact (irritant, permeator), of eye contact (irritant), of ingestion, of inhalation (lung irritant).
*Potential Chronic Health Effects:*
CARCINOGENIC EFFECTS: Not available. MUTAGENIC EFFECTS: Mutagenic for bacteria and/or yeast. TERATOGENIC EFFECTS: Classified POSSIBLE for human. DEVELOPMENTAL TOXICITY: Not available. The substance may be toxic to gastrointestinal tract, upper respiratory tract, skin, eyes, central nervous system (CNS). Repeated or prolonged exposure to the substance can produce target organs damage.

*Toxicological Information*
*Routes of Entry:* Absorbed through skin. Dermal contact. Eye contact. Inhalation.
*Chronic Effects on Humans:*
MUTAGENIC EFFECTS: Mutagenic for bacteria and/or yeast. TERATOGENIC EFFECTS: Classified POSSIBLE for human. May cause damage to the following organs: gastrointestinal tract, upper respiratory tract, skin, eyes, central nervous system
(CNS).
*Other Toxic Effects on Humans: *Hazardous in case of skin contact (irritant, permeator), of ingestion, of inhalation (lung irritant).
*Special Remarks on other Toxic Effects on Humans:*
Acute Potential Health Effects: Skin: Causes skin irritation. May be absorbed through the skin. Eyes: Causes eye irritation.
Inhalation: Inhalation of high concentrations may cause central nervous effects characterized by headache, dizziness, unconsciousness, and coma. Causes respiratory tract irritation and affects the sense organs. May affect the liver and urinary system. Ingestion: Causes gastrointestinal tract irritation with nausea, vomiting and diarrhoea. May affect the liver. *Chronic Potential Health Effects:* Chronic inhalation may cause effects similar to those of acute inhalation. Prolonged or repeated skin contact may cause defatting and dermatitis.

Need I say more! Having said that, I have worked with far worse chemicals in my time.

Re the footbridge, the clear cement was highlighted by the flashgun. In reality it doesn't look quite so bad but I will bare your comment in mind.

With best wishes,
Chris.


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

Don't get me wrong....it looks terrific. Just throwing out a suggestion as you stated it was something you wanted to improve upon. I wish my layout was 1/2 as far completed as yours.


----------



## CJM (Feb 15, 2011)

No, Scott, I didn't read it that way. When I wrote the 'improve' word, I meant for future kit building.

Best,
Chris.


----------



## CJM (Feb 15, 2011)

Dear Friends,

It's been a bit of a struggle over the last few days, what with electrical faults and sundry minor annoyances, but I've managed to post daily updates with a few images now added. Not the world's most interesting except, possibly, for the bird's eye view (less bridge 'cos it would fall off) which is even now a bit out of date. Still, I am progressing at a steady pace and all will be ready for Friday.
All the best,
Chris.


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

I like that bird's eye view. Is that staging behind the backdrop or just an area that hasn't received scenery yet?


----------



## CJM (Feb 15, 2011)

Hi Scott.
Officially it's the "Versteckt Anschlußgleise" but colloquially Fiddle Yard, Hidden Sidings or whatever. It's very cramped and, on the whole tracks 1,2 and 4 are clockwise and 3, 5 and 6 are anticlockwise. The head and tail spurs on the two outer (1 & 6) loops are for trains that are too long to fit in the loop (some passenger trains are like that). The two short high level sidings on the right are long enough for a loco and 2-3 short coaches or wagons.

All the best,
Chris.


----------



## CJM (Feb 15, 2011)

Dear Friends,
Just a short note. The layout is all ready for it trip to the Dundee expo tomorrow. I took a few photos shortly before and after closing it up. Sadly they didn't come out too well; I don't think the auto focus was working properly. Still they do give an idea of where I am at.
All the best,
Chris.


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

Really cool to see the whole layout. I think it looks terrific. I can't wait to get to a level where I can begin adding scenery, etc. to my layout.


----------



## CJM (Feb 15, 2011)

Dear Friends,

The Dundee expo went really well with very few spontaneous derailments and coupling failures. I did do a few rear-enders though! Several people opined, on the basis of plenty of detail and the tiny size of the trains, that Breitenfurt was the best layout there. (Smug feeling.) No awards tho'. I'm just about back down to earth.

I've put up three photos of the layout on my diary/blog. Some more will be available later but they won't be very good as the autofocus AND exposure controls were both misbehaving. I think it's something that I am doing, but don't know what. Anyway, do have a look.

All the best,
Chris.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Thanks for the update ... congratulations on a successful show.

I didn't realize earlier that your layout is portable ... set up for easy transport. Your latest pics show the folding top cover and the back-of-layout control panel all quite nicely. Excellent work. Thanks for sharing!

TJ


----------



## CJM (Feb 15, 2011)

Thanks TJ.

Yes, the whole idea was it was to be an exhibition layout. Very ambitious (or arrogant?) for a beginner. So I made mistakes and one prevents me from using it at home. Yes, the control panel folds forwards. The skirt was added after a box full of trains fall on to the loco shed area as I negotiated a roundabout near Perth at a rather too high speed. No serious damage but I decided it must not happen again. It all works really well.

All the best,
Chris.


----------



## CJM (Feb 15, 2011)

Dear Friends,

Latest exhibition (Elgin Modelfair, last weekend) passed without too many problems! 

However, a while ago I was asked if I had any videos of Bahnhof Breitenfurt – Ost to which I replied 'No' as I didn't have a video camera. However, a friend of mine, Gerry Coogan, came to see the layout at the Elgin MRC exhibition and took a few ad hoc videos which are now on Youtube. Rather than clutter up the forum with a load of links, I have set up a draft webpage with the necessary links on my site. You can see it at http://trains.manvell.org.uk/exhibitions/20111112-Elgin/videos.htm . It's a bit of a mess but I will tidy it up later. Note: currently there are no internal links to this page, only the one above. That will be remedied later.

All the best,
Chris.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Layout looks great. Maybe dub some music to the videos at some point? Thanks for the update,

TJ


----------



## CJM (Feb 15, 2011)

Hi. Thanks for commenting.


tjcruiser said:


> Layout looks great.


Thank you. I think I will go through the videos and cut some of them as they tend to be a bit repetitive.


> Maybe dub some music to the videos at some point?


I wouldn't even know where to start! I've never done videos or audio editing.


> Thanks for the update.


No problem. Glad you enjoyed it.

All the best,
Chris.


----------



## CJM (Feb 15, 2011)

Hi Everybody.

At last something to report!

The platform lighting, with one exception, is complete and working; the footbridge is now complete and fixed in place (with lighting) and the houses all have internal lighting. It looks very pretty. So the next step was to take some photographs, but to be able to do this I had to move the layout to another room (also necessary to get it ready for an exhibition on the 17th & 18th) and start experimenting with camera settings. My aim was to improve on the effects I got at the end of 2010 (see my layout diary). I'm not there yet but have posted my first photo below. It is, of course, also on my site, where others will follow.

With best wishes,
Chris.


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

As always - looks fantastic


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

looking great, i too will be doing a semi German RR layout!! well mostly consisting of German buildings and a tiny smattering of German/Dutch engines/trains....


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Chris,

It's always a pleasure to have you share your handiwork here on the forum. Looks great!

TJ


----------



## Nevada wheel (Feb 18, 2012)

I lived in germany for 4 years and loved the trains so precise :thumbsup:


----------



## CJM (Feb 15, 2011)

Many thanks, guys, for your positive comments. Makes it all worthwhile. )

Best wishes,
Chris.


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

I really like what your doing, gives me some ideas for a German based RR  I can't wait to start my layout...


----------



## CJM (Feb 15, 2011)

Well, if there is any help I can give, let me know. One thing I learned (sadly too late) is that the trackwork must be laid perfectly. Personally, I would not use curved turnouts either but that could be because I bought used ones. Double slips seem to work OK most of the time. Only one of mine (in the hidden sidings) gives me any trouble, but that is only occasionally. Good luck with your plans.

All the best,
Chris.


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

why thank you, how many slipways would you suggest using for a similar style layout with at least three main tracks and 2 uppers? I want to try and make hidden storage for my trains also, would it be better to use a lift or slipway?

Side question: what part of Scotland you in/from?


----------



## CJM (Feb 15, 2011)

Now you've got me there. To me a slipway is a ramp for launching boats, and a railway slipway is one that has tracks and a cradle used to haul the boat up the slipway. And upper to me is the top part of a shoe. So we have a language problem here. Can you explain.

As for the hidden storage, I think I would avoid a lift (elevator?). As you will have seen, I am using six storage tracks which is plenty enough for my purposes. Had I thought of it before starting building, I might have gone for a cartridge system. The main problem of any moving system in Z is that the tolerances are tight but I don't see that being too much of a problem provided you take care making the cartridges. You will, of course, realise that my layout is very restricted for space. Even so, I do run passenger trains of up to 8 (or even 9) cars. These cannot fit in the hidden sidings (passing loops) which is why the two outermost tracks of the hidden sidings have head and tail shunts. The long train is driven into the headshunt, to clear the entry turnout, and then backed into the tail shunt after which it is clear of the exit turnout.

As to where I am, I live in the Scottish Highland Region.

Best wishes,
Chris


----------



## CJM (Feb 15, 2011)

Dear Friends,

Just a very short (copy and paste, sorry) message as I have a lot to do before I leave for next weekend's exhibition. I have posted five more photos of my layout, five by moonlight and one after the clouds have covered the moon. I do promise that there will be some daytime photos soon (and, maybe, a couple of videos). Anyway, do have a look at http://tiny.cc/breitenfurt/ .

With best wishes,
Chris.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Chris,

Impressive handiwork from you, as we've seen before. I always enjoy looking for little details in one's layout that add an extra sense of realism. In yours, I especially liked the horse-drawn wagon making an early-morning delivery under the glow of gaslamp in front of the row of shops. When the scene tells its own story, you know the modeler has done his job quite well!

TJ


----------



## CJM (Feb 15, 2011)

Thank you TJ. Yes, there are a lot of vignettes (is that the right word), a flower seller; a group of Benedictine monks, and ice cream man selling to a group of children, etc. At exhibitions, I play a game with some of the kids. They have to spot the sheep (easy), storks (a bit more difficult), the workman cutting gorse, three ravens (difficult), etc. One eagle eyed kid pointed most of the out without prompting which is what started off the game. There are still a few more to be done.

With best wishes,
Chris.


----------



## CJM (Feb 15, 2011)

Hello, dear friends.

Well, the Moray MRG exhibition in Elgin (Scotland, not IL) has been and gone. It all went pretty well though the usual problems of tired locos on the second day afternoon manifested itself. Anyway, I am happy, which is the important thing. The visitors had a lot of positive comments though quite a few just walked past noses in the air. No prizes though.

Anyway, I have been very busy on the web. I have completed reports for the Dundee MRC and Moray MRG expos. Sadly the former is very patchy as I did something to my camera and most of my photos were unusable. I have only competed the Breitenfurt part of November's Elgin exhibition and the rest will follow over the next week.

Do have a look and I hope you like what you see. Here are the links.
Dundee MRC exhibition, October 2011
Elgin MRC Modelfair, November, 2011
Moray MRG GNOS* Exhibition, March 2012

Finally, I have also added 13 extra detail images to my Breitenfurt diary (link in sig).

With best wishes,
Chris. 

*GNOS: Great North of Scotland.(exhibition)


----------



## CJM (Feb 15, 2011)

My Elgin 2011 report is now complete.
Best wishes,
Chris.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Chris,

Your layout on-display looks fabulous! Impressive detail, professional overall presentation. I'm sure it was well received.










Thanks for the link-pics on some other impressive layouts, too. I especially like the 3-level "helix end" mountain scene ...



















Regards,

TJ


----------



## CJM (Feb 15, 2011)

Thank you, TJ, for your kind words.
If you are into helices, Inverness have a grand one on Salzburgh MT:








Sadly no trains on it as I had to take all my photos before the public were allowed in.

All the best,
Chris.


----------



## CJM (Feb 15, 2011)

Dear Friends,

I've been really busy this last couple of months (not just on railways) so, just to give you a summary of my recent activity, here are my latest web pages. I only just finished the Inverness one. Please, if you spot any mistakes, do let me know.

Bahnhof Breitenfurt – Ost — updated 2012/10/26:
SEE LINK IN POST BELOW ...

Zedex 2012 (Oxford & District MRC) — The annual convention for Z gauge modellers in the UK, including Z scale (1:220), Nm and 2mm narrow gauge:
SEE LINK IN POST BELOW ...

Inverness and District MRC Exhibition (8/9 September) — at 100miles (160km) my nearest model rail exhibition:
SEE LINK IN POST BELOW ...

Do have a look, and enjoy, especially the Zedex page where there are many superb models and layouts.

With best wishes,
Chris.


----------



## CJM (Feb 15, 2011)

Dear Friends,

I just checked my access files and was horrified to see hundreds of errors reported. My apologies for the two links that didn't work. I hadn't realised that the forum software had abbreviated the addresses. Here are the correct links; do have a another look.

Click here for Zedex 2012.

Click here for the Inverness 2012 expo.

If all else fails, just go to http://trains.manvell.org.uk/ .

Once again, my apologies.

Best wishes,
Chris.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Chris,

Thanks for the link fixes.

I had a look at the Zedex vids ... some very impressive layouts and modeling skills. Thanks for sharing!

TJ


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

Chris....thank you for sharing with us the excellent layouts, etc.


----------



## CJM (Feb 15, 2011)

Yeah, it was really annoying. If my hosting company's reporting system had been working OK I would have seen the problem straight away. As it is, it took 2.5 days. And it affected all bar 2 of the forums I posted that message on. No wonder that, while Breitenfurt had well over 100 hits the others only had a few!

All the best,
Chris.


----------



## CJM (Feb 15, 2011)

Dear Friends,

After several days of hard work, I have completed my Elgin Modelfair page and updated my layout page Do have a look. The links are:

Click here for the Elgin Modelfair.

Click here for the Breitenfurt Diary.

No more exhibitions planned at the moment but still have some work to do on the layout..

With best wishes,
Chris.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Nice job on the web pages ... lots of fascinating content ... good pics ... helpful info.

Thanks for sharing!

TJ


----------

